
Adblocking is a 'modern-day protection racket', says UK culture secretary - anon1385
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/mar/02/adblocking-protection-racket-john-whittingdale
======
mtgx
Maybe, but even if that's the case, it only applies to UK's own Three ISP,
Adblock Plus, and the new Brave browser.

So don't go after "adblocking". Go after those making deals with certain
companies to allow ads, while blocking everyone else.

------
bediger4000
So adertisers have an absolute right to execute code on my machine? That seems
wrong.

------
Grishnakh
The guy has a point: companies paying ad-blocking companies so you have to
look at their ads, even with the "ad-blocker", reeks of protection rackets.

The solution to all this is very, very simple: install uBlock Origin. It
blocks ALL ads (that it's programmed for), and has no way for companies to
bribe them to allow their ads through. So it can't be compared to a protection
racket.

~~~
ryao
The same argument could be made about government taxes. People recognizing a
need for a government (and those not being forced into it by others) enable
the creation of governments that charge taxes to provide "protection" to the
people.

People recognizing the need to block advertisements created an environment
where there is an opportunity for companies to pay adblock's developer to go
on an acceptable ads list though.

The only difference is that the advertising companies are not forced into it
by law while those who do not recognize the need for government services are.

